
Ask HN: What is the best DB for versioned time series? - sambucini
Dear all,<p>time series DBs are a hot topic these days but given the focus on IoT -- or more generally measurement data -- the underlying data model typically assumes that for one time series there is only one data point per period of time, so it&#x27;s really just one dimensional. 
However, if you work for example with forecast data (say for a stock price) you might wanna store every version of a forecast and not overwrite the previous forecast. 
What are in your experience the best time series databases that (natively) support two or more dimensions and also allowing queries on these other dimensions like &quot;get forecast for delivery-time from x to y where forecast_time = z&quot;?<p>Thanks!
sambucini
======
Xeago
[https://spotify.github.io/heroic/](https://spotify.github.io/heroic/) is a
multi dimensional timeseries database with a rich query language.

------
aprdm
I have been using the ELK stack as a time series database for a long time, I
know it isn't built for it but there's so much documentation and resources
online that makes it a very "easy" choice, it's very easy to scale any part of
it, use the elastic as a nosql database, have kibana to visualize and easily
query. Curator to move old data to cold storage / shrink. It's been a no
brainer.

------
wut42
Have a look a TimescaleDB.

~~~
IpV8
I've used this with decent success. Their support slack channel is great as
well, and there is a lot of active development on the project.

Postgres's built in partitioning is also being actively developed. If it gets
good enough, I wonder what will happen to timescaleDB as a company...

------
gmuslera
Wouldn't that be solved with tags? Most time series databases support tagging
values.

~~~
misframer
Yeah. You can treat the version as just another attribute to identify the
series.

------
harrisreynolds
Amazon just launched their Time Series DB. It is probably worth a look.

------
ajawee
Clickhouse - [https://clickhouse.yandex](https://clickhouse.yandex)

------
sambucini
Great, thanks all!

